
Report: Nokia CEO Will Kill MeeGo Even if N9 Succeeds - evo_9
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2387559,00.asp
======
nextparadigms
I think Elop is having a big dilemma right now. If he lets or even encourages
N9 to succeed, and gains a lot of traction, he'll think they'd be forced to
deviate from their original plan with WP7.

If he kills N9 too early, they won't make any money from it. I mean Nokia is
already in a financial pit with Symbian phones being blocked at sales channels
and WP7 phones barely starting to show up at the end of the year. Nokia needs
_something_ to survive by then.

I have a feeling he'd rather risk Nokia than risk N9/Meego becoming a huge
success.

~~~
ScottBurson
I don't think there was any chance of the N9 being very successful anyway. As
nice as job as they appear to have done on it -- the hardware and UI both look
gorgeous, from what I've seen -- people buy smartphones for apps, and what
developers are going to make apps for a dead platform? Elop's comment is not
so much the last nail in the coffin as it is the last shovelful of dirt on the
grave.

------
goombastic
Elop seems to come across as being obnoxious. Maemo and Meego were getting to
a point where where they were nice and usable unrestricted platforms. I wonder
if Nokia shareholders have anything to say about the man. Nokia is being
gutted as a sacrificial offering to MS by this man.

